# Apparently Lyft believes gas is free



## Deegizzle (1 mo ago)

My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Some shmuck jumped on that 6+ hr round trip for $20/hr which after paying for a full tank of gas comes to $15/hr . You want fries with that ?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

$20 an hour counting DH driving......no thx.

Gas is free apparently.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

$0.25/mi counting return trip.

My actual costs are $0.34 /mi for gas and maintainence.

Pay $0.09 per mile for the privilege of driving around Lyft paxholes? I think not.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


Yeah, I’ve fallen down that rabbit hole myself. Clicked ‘accept’, looked again and thought "Wow, that was stupid"…


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

radikia said:


> Some shmuck jumped on that 6+ hr round trip for $20/hr which after paying for a full tank of gas comes to $15/hr . You want fries with that ?


An employee entitled to min wage would receive...

$313 in tax free mileage reimbursement (assumng there's no pings back to St. Pete, and assuming that he lives roughly where the ping pickup was)
6 hours 23 minutes of "pay" at $11.00 an hour. So 6.38 X $11.00 = $70.18.

So an employee entitled to min wage would receive $70.18 in taxable wages and 313 in untaxed mileage reimbursement, for a total of $383.

_This lyft ping is paying 32.5% of florida min wage_


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


Six hour round trip? I would not do that trip for less than $300


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Depending on the destination I might. From where I am a trip to MSP can be good even if on the surface the trip itself is junk. There are four smaller "unicorn" communities with a dearth of drivers to mine on the way back. Some times I don’t even get to come home for a couple days.


----------



## Deegizzle (1 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Six hour round trip? I would not do that trip for less than $300


I wasn’t going to take it no matter what, just for strategic planning purposes for tonight with my drive time, but under normal circumstances, I’d probably take that trip for about $220.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Deegizzle said:


> I’d probably take that trip for about $220.


I'd let that freakin' moron call a cab.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> I'd let that freakin' moron call a cab.


Call a cab!? No need to be ridiculous. Some Lyft driver out there will do it!!!

It's like a pay day advance loan. He may be losing money on the trip but he needs to pay that bill tomorrow!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Call a cab!? No need to be ridiculous. Some Lyft driver out there will do it!!!
> 
> It's like a pay day advance loan. He may be losing money on the trip but he needs to pay that bill tomorrow!


Yeah, I have talked to drivers that take crap cuz they’re broke and out of smokes. Lol


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Driver could have chilled in Miami for NYE and got paid.


----------



## Deegizzle (1 mo ago)

June132017 said:


> Driver could have chilled in Miami for NYE and got paid.


True. I’m not familiar with that area though, plus like I said, I had some drive time/rest time considerations to factor in also ahead of tonight.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Deegizzle said:


> True. I’m not familiar with that area though, plus like I said, I had some drive time/rest time considerations to factor in also ahead of tonight.


That's funny I was thinking about how I don't know Miami either earlier. Well, I don't know it good enough I should say.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

3 hours in a car with a stranger is a hard pass for $5k.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 3 hours in a car with a stranger is a hard pass for $5k.


Ha! For 5k they could sit in the back and play with themselves the whole way.


----------



## zsazsa (15 d ago)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


Is there a way we can get together in the North Carolina Triangle area to go on a strike of some kind? School will be back in soon and Uber and Lyft will need all of us??


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

radikia said:


> Some shmuck jumped on that 6+ hr round trip for $20/hr which after paying for a full tank of gas comes to $15/hr . You want fries with that ?


Hard to believe the speed limit on the entire trip is 80mph.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> I'd let that freakin' moron call a cab.


Just curious.....

Could you please explain to us why it is that the person who requested the ride is a freakin' moron....or do you believe that it is he who came up with that price?

Can't wait to hear the answer on this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


It is to them !

Just like cars!

And YOUR TIME !

FREE . . . ALL FREE !

( Yet they Still Can't Make a Profit ;(


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Just curious.....
> 
> Could you please explain to us why it is that the person who requested the ride is a freakin' moron....or do you believe that it is he who came up with that price?
> 
> Can't wait to hear the answer on this.


Oh, I hurt your feelings. Pardon me.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Just curious.....
> 
> Could you please explain to us why it is that the person who requested the ride is a freakin' moron....or do you believe that it is he who came up with that price?
> 
> Can't wait to hear the answer on this.


I would like to hear an explanation also, I'm getting tired of hearing customers being bashed because of the crappy fares being paid by Uber and lyft, kind of like going into a Walmart or Target and getting mad at the cashier because the item you're buying is overpriced.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Lyft just needs to give it up...


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Oh, I hurt your feelings. Pardon me.


Bravo sir, you did not disappoint. This was exactly the response I was expecting.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

radikia said:


> Some shmuck jumped on that 6+ hr round trip for $20/hr which after paying for a full tank of gas comes to $15/hr . You want fries with that ?


There's virtually no chance anyone accepted it at that putrid pay rate. Even if Lyft was to offer $200 it would be a tough sell. Most likely the pax received a "No Driver Available" message in the app.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Call a cab!? No need to be ridiculous. Some Lyft driver out there will do it!!!
> 
> It's like a pay day advance loan. He may be losing money on the trip but he needs to pay that bill tomorrow!


Ants are more likely to accept crappy trips but not trips of that length. Most likely the pax was told by the app that no driver is available.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


The payout for that trip under the old system would have been a putrid $155. Cut an already putrid payout by $30 and you've got an ultra-putrid payout.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> Lyft just needs to give it up...
> 
> 
> View attachment 690623


That $26 out there in ~Prosper ...


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> Hard to believe the speed limit on the entire trip is 80mph.


I drive I 75 every day. The speed limit is 70mph, but if you arent doing at least 80 you get left behind. especially on the portion across the Everglades known as Alligator Alley. Not that makes the trip worth taking. 
And its not just about the money
its also about the fact that there is no possibility of a return trip

Im in Ft Myers I wont do the trip to Fort Lauderdale or Miami either, but I will go the other way to Tampa, if it comes up early in the day. Ill just work a few hours in Tampa and when Im ready to go home, set the destination filter and I can usually get a series of rides home


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Lyft logic is that that's $40/hour so a great offer. You can just teleport back home, right?


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

radikia said:


> Some shmuck jumped on that 6+ hr round trip for $20/hr which after paying for a full tank of gas comes to $15/hr . You want fries with that ?


Factor in 288 miles round trip. And take the people that think it only costs .45 cents a mile to drive.


radikia said:


> Some shmuck jumped on that 6+ hr round trip for $20/hr which after paying for a full tank of gas comes to $15/hr . You want fries with that ?


take the 488 mile round trip and take the people that think it only costs .45 cents a mile to drive. And you just spent 7 hours and lost $100. Literally paid Lyft $100 of your vehicle to waste 7 hours 😂


----------



## Mikekk (Aug 6, 2020)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


I declined 4 times trips from Orlando to Miami 4 hours for 130 bucks no ty 🙃


----------



## Mikekk (Aug 6, 2020)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


Ohh and that was with Uber 😆 🤣


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


😭😂😂🤣💀 Lyft and Uber are full of nerve and the saddest part is the drivers who are out there doing charity rides ON TOP OF charity pickups. Half of drivers probably don't even realize the pickups are a free service we provide to the passengers. (insert eyeroll here)


----------



## Rjl (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow Lyft thinks you can do 244 miles in three hours I’d love to see anyone drive 81 miles an hour without ever getting slowed down in Florida.
They even bullshit and lie to you on how long it will take just to suck you in


----------



## czervik7 (Oct 16, 2015)

Don’t any of you call the pax and explain you’ll need extra money for the long trip you won’t get a return trip home for? I accept the trip and call right away. I’ve only had one refuse and I cancelled at no charge. Just did one 2 hours away like that. Funny thing is I got two return rides going back home PLUS the extra $100 cash. It was a good day!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 3 hours in a car with a stranger is a hard pass for $5k.


I would drive Charles manson for 3 hours for 5k...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


Lyft doesnt care about the price of gas
They dont ever have to buy any..


----------



## Moongoddess1958 (4 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Depending on the destination I might. From where I am a trip to MSP can be good even if on the surface the trip itself is junk. There are four smaller "unicorn" communities with a dearth of drivers to mine on the way back. Some times I don’t even get to come home for a couple days.


You sleeping in your car ffs?


----------



## r7brewer (Jan 10, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Yeah, I’ve fallen down that rabbit hole myself. Clicked ‘accept’, looked again and thought "Wow, that was stupid"…


Accepted a trip for $234 to Gaithersburg, MD. Wow! Then I calculated my costs. $50 supercharging (both ways), $40 tolls (both ways) leaving $144 for ten hours of driving. No thanx.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mikekk said:


> Ohh and that was with Uber 😆 🤣


What do you mean? It was definitely Lyft.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

r7brewer said:


> Accepted a trip for $234 to Gaithersburg, MD. Wow! Then I calculated my costs. $50 supercharging (both ways), $40 tolls (both ways) leaving $144 for ten hours of driving. No thanx.


To be fair, your tolls are repaid by Lyft for the trip there. So you can't say "$40 both ways," when part of that is covered by Lyft.
$50 supercharging? As in EV? Depending on how many miles you had back home, you probably didn't need to charge that long, or to full capacity. You get back home, then you charge the rest of the way there.

I'm not saying it was a great rate. Just have to calculate accurately.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

radikia said:


> Some shmuck jumped on that 6+ hr round trip for $20/hr which after paying for a full tank of gas comes to $15/hr . You want fries with that ?


🤣😭💀💀💀💀💀


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Mozart27 said:


> To be fair, your tolls are repaid by Lyft for the trip there. So you can't say "$40 both ways," when part of that is covered by Lyft.
> $50 supercharging? As in EV? Depending on how many miles you had back home, you probably didn't need to charge that long, or to full capacity. You get back home, then you charge the rest of the way there.
> 
> I'm not saying it was a great rate. Just have to calculate accurately.


The fact that you're defending Lyft says a lot about who you are and your worth.


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


@bobby747


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

zsazsa said:


> Is there a way we can get together in the North Carolina Triangle area to go on a strike of some kind? School will be back in soon and Uber and Lyft will need all of us??


No they won't. They'll just "bus in" drivers from places where people don't generally know they're worth, like they've done here in the Bay Area, and create an environment where those new drivers are happy to snap up $5.20 rides like piranahs.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Depending on the destination I might. From where I am a trip to MSP can be good even if on the surface the trip itself is junk. There are four smaller "unicorn" communities with a dearth of drivers to mine on the way back. Some times I don’t even get to come home for a couple days.


I think the point should be that when you're "in business for yourself", you should be able to calculate your exact expenses and income for any given job. The fact that we go i to these trips not knowing what's gonna happen on the way back from a passenger dropoff is mindboggling from an entrepreneur perspective. Who can do business like that? You and all other drivers had better believe that Uber and Lyft would NEVER go into a business deal or contract in the blind. 🤣😂


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> I'd let that freakin' moron call a cab.


Why is the passenger a moron? We are the morons for being in a relationship with moronic devilish companies such as Uber and Lyft. Who can say what the circumstance is that the passenger had to take rideshare instead of say, a car service. Whatever the reason, I pray I'll never find myself in that situation (without a vehicle and having to depend on a stranger to get me where I need to go).


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Yeah, I have talked to drivers that take crap cuz they’re broke and out of smokes. Lol


Yep and this is not a temporary situation. Soon, it will be like this for ALL drivers, across the board. They're counting on us self-eliminating so that they'll look good and blameless in the media when they finally launch autonomous vehicle services everywhere and not just in test markets.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Logistics12 said:


> Why is the passenger a moron? We are the morons for being in a relationship with moronic devilish companies such as Uber and Lyft. Who can say what the circumstance is that the passenger had to take rideshare instead of say, a car service. Whatever the reason, I pray I'll never find myself in that situation (without a vehicle and having to depend on a stranger to get me where I need to go).


Or you could include a reasonable tip to ensure you get picked up.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Logistics12 said:


> Yep and this is not a temporary situation. Soon, it will be like this for ALL drivers, across the board. They're counting on us self-eliminating so that they'll look good and blameless in the media when they finally launch autonomous vehicle services everywhere and not just in test markets.


The answer is simple. Don’t accept unprofitable offers.
And have a plan B


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Just curious.....
> 
> Could you please explain to us why it is that the person who requested the ride is a freakin' moron....or do you believe that it is he who came up with that price?
> 
> Can't wait to hear the answer on this.


Me either. I'm waiting to see an answer to your question as well. smh


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


I used to commute from Riverside to SanDiego I used the route feature to get me to work. It turned my commute into a tax break and I made money on my way to work. When I took trips like that I always used the feature to get me home. Only select trips going your way. I have noticed, with Uber, it will send you rides to get you back to your starting point. Which can be a pain in the butt if you are trying to go someplace else.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I would like to hear an explanation also, I'm getting tired of hearing customers being bashed because of the crappy fares being paid by Uber and lyft, kind of like going into a Walmart or Target and getting mad at the cashier because the item you're buying is overpriced.


Coward-ass drivers who won't stand up to the people who are the cause of all this, would blame passengers. All my passengers to whom I've explained what's going on (80% of my pax) are on our side! Please let your pax know they're being robbed, and so are we, to fill Uber and Lyft's fat bellys.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Logistics12 said:


> Coward-ass drivers who won't stand up to the people who are the cause of all this, would blame passengers. All my passengers to whom I've explained what's going on (80% of my pax) are on our side! Please let your pax know they're being robbed, and so are we, to fill Uber and Lyft's fat bellys.


Or just decline unprofitable rides. It’s that easy.


----------



## WDM1wood (May 20, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Depending on the destination I might. From where I am a trip to MSP can be good even if on the surface the trip itself is junk. There are four smaller "unicorn" communities with a dearth of drivers to mine on the way back. Some times I don’t even get to come home for a couple days.


Where are you based?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

WDM1wood said:


> Where are you based?


Central Minnesota


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

That is a great trip and all of a sudden I became more insane!


----------



## johnsmithennis1 (13 d ago)

If you get 25mpg, you’d need about 10 gallons of gas… @ $3/gal is $30 gas cost. $124pay - $30gas = $94take home $94/3.5 hours = $26.85/hour thats excellent pay in my opinion. Take some rides on your way back towards home to cover return costs. This would have been a good ride for me, but y’all act like gas is some ridiculous amount & want to include the “return trip” to calculate your numbers🙄🙄as if Lyft should pay you to go back to your starting location.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

r7brewer said:


> Accepted a trip for $234 to Gaithersburg, MD. Wow! Then I calculated my costs. $50 supercharging (both ways), $40 tolls (both ways) leaving $144 for ten hours of driving. No thanx.


There's a very good reason businesses hire accountants and financial people to make some of the decisions.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Or just decline unprofitable rides. It’s that easy.


I have bills to pay, maybe people pay your bills for you cuz they love you so much I don't know what your situation is


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*Want to make it clear that I would not do this trip before I ask my question and comment*

this trip will cost me about $27 in gas (oneway) at my current local area gas prices of about $3.60 per gallon, my question is is there absolutely no chance of any trip at all on the way back short or long, is there no cities you can work in on the way back for a few hours.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Logistics12 said:


> Why is the passenger a moron? We are the morons for being in a relationship with moronic devilish companies such as Uber and Lyft. Who can say what the circumstance is that the passenger had to take rideshare instead of say, a car service. Whatever the reason, I pray I'll never find myself in that situation (without a vehicle and having to depend on a stranger to get me where I need to go).


Get real. You honestly think this person just had to get to some place over 200 miles away and had no option other than to call a Lyft or Uber?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

johnsmithennis1 said:


> If you get 25mpg, you’d need about 10 gallons of gas… @ $3/gal is $30 gas cost. $124pay - $30gas = $94take home $94/3.5 hours = $26.85/hour thats excellent pay in my opinion. Take some rides on your way back towards home to cover return costs. This would have been a good ride for me, but y’all act like gas is some ridiculous amount & want to include the “return trip” to calculate your numbers🙄🙄as if Lyft should pay you to go back to your starting location.


Welcome new member. They dont think Lyft should pay your way back but they fact remains that sometimes these rides lead you to a no mans land.
One way or another you are going to need to get back and counting on rides to pay for it is usually a losing proposition. Long rides like this are generally ensuring you will make a low amount of money per hour..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Grubhubflub said:


> Get real. You honestly think this person just had to get to some place over 200 miles away and had no option other than to call a Lyft or Uber?


Why the are you doing rideshare, you think the passengers have all these other options, and are you in the mindset that the passengers know what we're being paid they don't have access to that information whatsoever.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Why the are you doing rideshare, you think the passengers have all these other options, and are you in the mindset that the passengers know what we're being paid they don't have access to that information whatsoever.


Well, I think it's clear that Lyft is a service for getting around the city or maybe to nearby cities. It is not for taking cross-country trips, which is how I'd classify a 200+ mile trek. Maybe that distance isn't much to you, though.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Grubhubflub said:


> Well, I think it's clear that Lyft is a service for getting around the city or maybe to nearby cities. It is not for taking cross-country trips, which is how I'd classify a 200+ mile trek. Maybe that distance isn't much to you, though.


I am also a customer so if you're saying it's classified please tell me how come I can select a long trip, and as a driver when I come out in the morning at 2:00 a.m. if I see a trip going to San Diego and it's before 3:30 a.m. I take it even though it only pays about $100 to go 110 Mi cuz I can still work in San Diego and even get trips parts of he way back or if I leave San Diego early in the morning I can come part of the way back and still get a good trip going back to San Diego that pays well I don't live in a piece totally bad Market.


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


It’s ridiculous! Seriously not even funny to see these anymore.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I am also a customer so if you're saying it's classified please tell me how come I can select a long trip


Because it's not Lyft's job to make sure drivers are not taken advantage of. There's a difference between taking advantage of a service, and taking advantage of the person performing the service. When you drive someone 110 miles using your own car, you're allowing yourself to be taken advantage of.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Grubhubflub said:


> Because it's not Lyft's job to make sure drivers are not taken advantage of. There's a difference between taking advantage of a service, and taking advantage of the person performing the service. When you drive someone 110 miles using your own car, you're allowing yourself to be taken advantage of.


My personal car is also a business tool, and I don't live in a crap market, I can still cherry pick some good trips, and every long trip is not a deadhead back home.


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂



Hey guys starting this year you will have to pay Lydt & Huber just to turn on the app.
L.O.L You guys are already paying for it.
Keep on driving to your graveyard.

Happy new year to all.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> My personal car is also a business tool, and I don't live in a crap market, I can still cherry pick some good trips, and every long trip is not a deadhead back home.


Your car is a business tool? Well then, you need to do a better job taking care of it because from what you're telling me you put hundreds of miles a week on it; unless you don't mind spending all that money on fuel and maintenance.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Grubhubflub said:


> Your car is a business tool? Well then, you need to do a better job taking care of it because from what you're telling me you put hundreds of miles a week on it; unless you don't mind spending all that money on fuel and maintenance.


Yeah as a business tool I have to pay for routine maintenance and synthetic oil changes every 10,000 miles, as for major repairs car is covered to 150,000 miles, as far as selling the car I will sell it while still a decent Transportation car I won't run the wheels off of it as some of you here like to say, and I can do 33 to 35 miles per gallon, I Cherry Picked my trips wisely, and I don't consider my insurance and my cell phone bill and car washes as money I'm not making off of every trip because regardless of uber and Lyft I still have to pay insurance and I still have a cell phone bill pay for unlimited car washes, happy ubering.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh did I also forget to add when I do have a major repair and I've had one so far I get free Rental Car Rental yay, which means I can still go do Uber Eats and still make money.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Shop New or Used 245/40R19 Tires: Free Shipping | Utires


245 40R19 Tires, Starting Price: $48.82. Free Shipping. 1 Year Guarantee. 24/7 Customer Service. New + Used Tires in Stock: 231. Discounts NOW >>>




www.utires.com


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

radikia said:


> Some shmuck jumped on that 6+ hr round trip for $20/hr which after paying for a full tank of gas comes to $15/hr . You want fries with that ?


Uber is in big trouble. Drivers are pissed. Pay is low because of ZERO Quests. Stock is at 24. Squeeze the lifeblood (drivers) and see a continuing drop in the stock and drop in the Uber profits.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> There's virtually no chance anyone accepted it at that putrid pay rate. Even if Lyft was to offer $200 it would be a tough sell. Most likely the pax received a "No Driver Available" message in the app.


I need us all to wake up and realize that Uber (I don't think Lyft can actually do it) has flooded the market (at least in California) with drivers who are "somehow" willing to accept $5.20 for an 11 minute pickup and 9 min ride. In my market


Atavar said:


> Or you could include a reasonable tip to ensure you get picked up.


 I'm a driver, not a passenger. And since when can drivers see tips before the pickup??? Moron.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Logistics12 said:


> I need us all to wake up and realize that Uber (I don't think Lyft can actually do it) has flooded the market (at least in California) with drivers who are "somehow" willing to accept $5.20 for an 11 minute pickup and 9 min ride. In my market
> 
> I'm a driver, not a passenger. And since when can drivers see tips before the pickup??? Moron.


The ability for passenger's to add upfront tips is something that seriously needs to be added to Uber and lyft, I work the orange show Rave in San Bernardino for New Year's Eve lot of short trips were coming up only going a few miles down the street there were only paying around 20 bucks why would I take that trip when I could go only two or three times the distance and make 30 or 40 bucks, if the passenger is half the ability to add 10 or 20 bucks as a tip I would have picked up a few more of the short trips but instead they stand out there for hours waiting to be picked up cuz almost no Uber or Lyft driver with any common sense is going to pick up a short trip when all the better paying trips are right there and they're only going a few miles further.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I drive I 75 every day. The speed limit is 70mph, but if you arent doing at least 80 you get left behind. especially on the portion across the Everglades known as Alligator Alley. Not that makes the trip worth taking.
> And its not just about the money
> its also about the fact that there is no possibility of a return trip
> 
> Im in Ft Myers I wont do the trip to Fort Lauderdale or Miami either, but I will go the other way to Tampa, if it comes up early in the day. Ill just work a few hours in Tampa and when Im ready to go home, set the destination filter and I can usually get a series of rides home


@oldfart Curious what might be a price range for a private trip; RSW to Airport/PineRidgeRd Naples? And the return leg? The in-laws can’t make the trip anymore and me, my wife and small dog take 4 to 5 trips a year.

*I drive in the Boston market. Maybe i can throw you some scheduled business.
*** I’d never use Uber. I have a few relatives i can inconvenience before I feed the monster hard earned driving cash. 🤣


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> @oldfart Curious what might be a price range for a private trip; RSW to Airport/PineRidgeRd Naples? And the return leg? The in-laws can’t make the trip anymore and me, my wife and small dog take 4 to 5 trips a year.
> 
> *I drive in the Boston market. Maybe i can throw you some scheduled business.
> *** I’d never use Uber. I have a few relatives i can inconvenience before I feed the monster hard earned driving cash. 🤣


I appreciate the thought, but Covid killed my private ride business, The snowbirds stopped coming and I stopped working. and when my Ford Explorer gave up, I gave up my commercial insurance. 

I was charging my customers whatever Uber and Lyft were charging, Guys with nicer cars were charging more


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


That is the proverbial trip from he__


----------



## Enoch Shadkam (Jul 16, 2014)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


😂


----------



## Mikekk (Aug 6, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> And the ability to see upfront tri is something that seriously needs to be added to Uber and lyft, I work the orange show Rave in San Bernardino for New Year's Eve lot of short trips were coming up only going a few miles down the street there were only paying around 20 bucks why would I take that trip when I could go only two or three times the distance and make 30 or 40 bucks, if the passenger is half the ability to add 10 or 20 bucks as a tip I would have picked up a few more of the short trips but instead they stand out there for hours waiting to be picked up cuz almost no Uber or Lyft driver with any common sense is going to pick up a short trip when all the better paying trips are right there and they're only going a few miles further.


Well lyft tried to send me to Miami from Orlando for 100 dollars 😆 🤣 😂 😹 so that means that you will have to come back on your own 3.5 hours one way 35-40 for gas 20 bucks on tolls congratulations you made 40 bucks 👏 👍


----------



## Deegizzle (1 mo ago)

Mikekk said:


> Well lyft tried to send me to Miami from Orlando for 100 dollars 😆 🤣 😂 😹 so that means that you will have to come back on your own 3.5 hours one way 35-40 for gas 20 bucks on tolls congratulations you made 40 bucks 👏 👍


I would imagine getting a return trip from Miami to Orlando wouldn’t be a big problem if you remained patient. Miami is an Uber hotbed spot.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Mikekk said:


> Well lyft tried to send me to Miami from Orlando for 100 dollars 😆 🤣 😂 😹 so that means that you will have to come back on your own 3.5 hours one way 35-40 for gas 20 bucks on tolls congratulations you made 40 bucks 👏 👍


I don't know the Florida region, I don't know how good or bad rideshare is there, but I'm sitting here looking at your area on Google Map so am I to understand if you go towards Cocoa Beach and go along the coast back to Miami that there is absolutely no business is that what I am to understand.


----------



## Vince52 (5 mo ago)

oldfart said:


> I drive I 75 every day. The speed limit is 70mph, but if you arent doing at least 80 you get left behind. especially on the portion across the Everglades known as Alligator Alley. Not that makes the trip worth taking.
> And its not just about the money
> its also about the fact that there is no possibility of a return trip
> 
> Im in Ft Myers I wont do the trip to Fort Lauderdale or Miami either, but I will go the other way to Tampa, if it comes up early in the day. Ill just work a few hours in Tampa and when Im ready to go home, set the destination filter and I can usually get a series of rides home


----------



## Vince52 (5 mo ago)

oldfart said:


> I drive I 75 every day. The speed limit is 70mph, but if you arent doing at least 80 you get left behind. especially on the portion across the Everglades known as Alligator Alley. Not that makes the trip worth taking.
> And its not just about the money
> its also about the fact that there is no possibility of a return trip
> 
> Im in Ft Myers I wont do the trip to Fort Lauderdale or Miami either, but I will go the other way to Tampa, if it comes up early in the day. Ill just work a few hours in Tampa and when Im ready to go home, set the destination filter and I can usually get a series of rides home


I am soon moving to Fort Meyers’s. Am I wasting my time or can I make a few dollars driving part time in Fort Meyers.
My market in suburban NY is just Fri-Sat nights. I sometimes actually lose money during the week.


----------



## Robert Dottery (Aug 12, 2021)

painfreepc said:


> And the ability to see upfront tri is something that seriously needs to be added to Uber and lyft, I work the orange show Rave in San Bernardino for New Year's Eve lot of short trips were coming up only going a few miles down the street there were only paying around 20 bucks why would I take that trip when I could go only two or three times the distance and make 30 or 40 bucks, if the passenger is half the ability to add 10 or 20 bucks as a tip I would have picked up a few more of the short trips but instead they stand out there for hours waiting to be picked up cuz almost no Uber or Lyft driver with any common sense is going to pick up a short trip when all the better paying trips are right there and they're only going a few miles further.


If you're not seeing upfront info for trips, you may have a low Uber rating. I always see mine.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Robert Dottery said:


> If you're not seeing upfront info for trips, you may have a low Uber rating. I always see mine.


I edited my comment I guess I was a little tired at the time, the beginning was supposed to say 
"The ability for passenger's to add upfront tips is something that seriously needs to be added to Uber and lyft"


----------



## LagunabobB (Sep 14, 2015)

Logistics12 said:


> I need us all to wake up and realize that Uber (I don't think Lyft can actually do it) has flooded the market (at least in California) with drivers who are "somehow" willing to accept $5.20 for an 11 minute pickup and 9 min ride. In my market
> 
> I'm a driver, not a passenger. And since when can drivers see tips before the pickup??? Moron


----------



## ProfessorNC (Dec 28, 2018)

czervik7 said:


> Don’t any of you call the pax and explain you’ll need extra money for the long trip you won’t get a return trip home for? I accept the trip and call right away. I’ve only had one refuse and I cancelled at no charge. Just did one 2 hours away like that. Funny thing is I got two return rides going back home PLUS the extra $100 cash. It was a good day!


 You received a $100 'tip' on a two hour drive? Yes, any ride over 45 mins I request a 'tip' up front but $100? I need to seriously up my game, I usually get about $50.


----------



## Deegizzle (1 mo ago)

Vince52 said:


> I am soon moving to Fort Meyers’s. Am I wasting my time or can I make a few dollars driving part time in Fort Meyers.
> My market in suburban NY is just Fri-Sat nights. I sometimes actually lose money during the week.


I have been down there many times. Usually get some good rides in that area, but usually they're mostly trying to get to Tampa's airport, so I am not out there very long.


----------



## Deegizzle (1 mo ago)

Robert Dottery said:


> If you're not seeing upfront info for trips, you may have a low Uber rating. I always see mine.


I think that feature is regional, from my understanding.


----------



## taxi818_5076 (2 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I don't know the Florida region, I don't know how good or bad rideshare is there, but I'm sitting here looking at your area on Google Map so am I to understand if you go towards Cocoa Beach and go along the coast back to Miami that there is absolutely no business is that what I am to understand.


Lots of business. Just not back to Tampa. It will be locals.


----------



## TheRealSarcasmO (1 mo ago)

Also they randomly choose to not allow specific car models to not drive even though they have 5 seat belts and tons of safety features and fit all their posted requirements.


----------



## mytyme32152 (2 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I don't know the Florida region, I don't know how good or bad rideshare is there, but I'm sitting here looking at your area on Google Map so am I to understand if you go towards Cocoa Beach and go along the coast back to Miami that there is absolutely no business is that what I am to understand.


There are plenty of opportunities along the way. I'm in Ft Lauderdale from Jan until May and I do mainly airport trips, anywhere between Miami and West Palm Beach, and I always get a return trip back towards home.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Robert Dottery said:


> If you're not seeing upfront info for trips, you may have a low Uber rating. I always see mine.


Upfront trip destinations (pick-up and drop-off) are shown to drivers who have Gold, Platinum or Diamond statuses.


----------



## dwcaster (1 mo ago)

Vince52 said:


> I am soon moving to Fort Meyers’s. Am I wasting my time or can I make a few dollars driving part time in Fort Meyers.
> My market in suburban NY is just Fri-Sat nights. I sometimes actually lose money during the week.


I average 20-25 per hour driving in Fort Myers Cape Coral, Naples. I work part time mostly evenings. 25 hours per week max. I have done better once I figured out how to use the destination filter.


----------



## dwcaster (1 mo ago)

"@oldfart Curious what might be a price range for a private trip; RSW to Airport/PineRidgeRd Naples? And the return leg? The in-laws can’t make the trip anymore and me, my wife and small dog take 4 to 5 trips a year."

Just did that trip last night, $25 +.$20 cash tip. I was able to pick up return trips using the destination filter, actually worked out pretty well for a week night.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

UberStreets said:


> Upfront trip destinations (pick-up and drop-off) are shown to drivers who have Gold, Platinum or Diamond statuses.


Also blue


----------



## palfredo2003 (9 d ago)

ProfessorNC said:


> You received a $100 'tip' on a two hour drive? Yes, any ride over 45 mins I request a 'tip' up front but $100? I need to seriously up my game, I usually get about $50.


 you can do that? Call the passenger and request a tip upfront on long ride? I got a few and reject cause one time I had one and no tip and was a waste of time. Just didn’t know this was legal to do… those long trip sucks if you are not getting any tip


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

palfredo2003 said:


> Just didn’t know this was legal to do


Careful. It might not be. It also might lead to deactivation if people complain. Just play it safe and don't accept long trips.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Grubhubflub said:


> Your car is a business tool? Well then, you need to do a better job taking care of it because from what you're telling me you put hundreds of miles a week on it; unless you don't mind spending all that money on fuel and maintenance.


God help me all the miles at no pay, all the endless maintenance that never stops because the car is just keeps breaking down every 48 Hours never comes out of the shop..lol


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> God help me all the miles at no pay, all the endless maintenance that never stops because the car is just keeps breaking down every 48 Hours never comes out of the shop..


Yeah, I see you're a cherrypicking champion with that 79.56 miles for $167.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Deegizzle said:


> My eyes lit up when I first saw that $124, I admit. They almost had me. 😂


For Lyft, gasIS FREE !


----------

